# ...difference between 3w2 and 7?...



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

...recently i've been going over the enneagram with my twin...i've been asking her questions and going over the triads etc...and we can't fiqure if she's a 3w2 or a 7...so....
...what is the difference between a 3w2 and a type 7?...


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm a 3w2 but I thought I was a 7 for a very long time - almost a year. I think the easiest way to discern what she is to look at what motivates her. Both 7's and 3's do many different things and have busy schedules. However 7's will do a lot of different things for the experience of doing it. Mentally they want to enjoy what they're doing and are in it for the fun of it. 3's on the other hand do things for achievements. They want that incredible resume and want to know that they've accomplished something great. Also have your sister look into the fears and Holy Ideas of both numbers. I hope I was of some help, if you have any questions feel free to PM me!


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

...thanks...i believe she is 3w2....people say she can claim any man she wants lol....


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Febe said:


> ...recently i've been going over the enneagram with my twin...i've been asking her questions and going over the triads etc...and we can't fiqure if she's a 3w2 or a 7...so....
> ...what is the difference between a 3w2 and a type 7?...


I've learned with enneagram you can't look at the symptoms, you have to dig into the genome - the way we are ultimately programmed. 

Not what she does, but why she does it. 

As @_mpobrien_ was saying, does your twin work on what she's working on primarily to work towards a greater something (usually an achievement a 3 can showcase), or does she work on what she's working on for the mere enjoyment of it? I'm not asking you this question literally, it's something to think about.


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

...that's what we've been getting at...her desires...she works to get better with people...so i think she's a 3w2.....


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

Has she explored the possibility of EVERY type?


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

...not a 2...too selfish and not into getting loved....hates intimacy... I've explored a 4 but she is a social butterfly...she doesn't care about being a unique identity...i've considered a 6 for her but she doesn't seem to concerned about authority and having guidance enough... doesn't think deeply unless other person thinks deeply... not a 5....not like a 9...not like a 1 definitely....so 3 4 6 7and maybe a 2 would seem to be the possible types for her... not 8... doesn't desire control enough.... whatever her head type its 7w6 or 6w7...not as sure about gut type...


----------



## mpobrien (Apr 24, 2012)

If she's not into being loved then she may not be a 3, because 3's also wanted to be loved for their accomplishments. What would you say motivates her to do things? Saying she can get any guy she wants doesn't mean she's a 3.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Febe said:


> ...recently i've been going over the enneagram with my twin...i've been asking her questions and going over the triads etc...and we can't fiqure if she's a 3w2 or a 7...so....
> ...what is the difference between a 3w2 and a type 7?...


3w2s are human doing. they can appear enthusiastic, even bubbly like 7s, but they tend to have tunnel vision with their goals, in contrast with the much more aimless, scattered mind of a 7. 7s tend to have a more play first, work later approach to life (not always, but 3s are rarer like this)


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

...well we've been talking and she said she doesn't feel the need to be "loved"...just the need to feel worth something...so i'm pretty sure that consolidates 3w2....


----------

